#ubuntu-irc-helpers 2010-02-22
<ZykoticK9> Does anyone know who to contact about inappropriate questions on answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu ?
<ZykoticK9> Asked in #launchpad and it was suggested I "open a question in launchpad"...
<jussi01> ZykoticK9: actually I dont know... #launchpad would have been my answer :D
<ZykoticK9> jussi01, it got a little traction there - post is still up mind you, unsure if an LP admin has actually seen the post as-of-yet
<ZykoticK9> https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+question/102018
<charlie-tca> ZykoticK9: https://answers.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<charlie-tca> add a new question on the right side
<ZykoticK9> charlie-tca, thanks - actually I was directed to post to the launchpad proper question section -- but it's been looked after "sort-of", post wasn't removed after someone attempted to answer but the title was at least renamed -- not what I would call satisfactory but that's what's happened.  Thanks for the input however.
<charlie-tca> np. #launchpad tells us to file a question often.
#ubuntu-irc-helpers 2010-02-24
<pac1> join #ubuntu-meta
<AltrortlA> Hello dears... I got a problem with LAN... (I can't share my LAN connection with Xp to another PC with Kubuntu). KnetworkManager sSays device ETH0 unmanaged. Some tips?
<AltrortlA> Sorry... not the right place
 * jussi01 hugs AltrortlA
<AltrortlA> Hi jussi01... old friend, same problem ... (i got)
<jussi01> AltrortlA: as you noted, not really right place  :)
<AltrortlA> jussi01: Yes, i apologize
<jussi01> AltrortlA: no probs :)
<AltrortlA> jussi01: May you help me?
<jussi01> AltrortlA: here? if iits within the scope of the channel. Im rather distracted atm though
<AltrortlA> jussi01: thanks the same dear
<cjohnston> jussi01: ping
#ubuntu-irc-helpers 2010-02-27
<Jordan_U> Flannel, How is cat not meant for binary files?
